# I'm the littler one : )



## Stac3y (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2009)

Neat and good job. 

I kept waiting to hear someone in the background shout..."better get 'em a body bag..." :wink1:


----------



## dnovice (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done Stac3y. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

I love to spar with her; she's big, strong, and fast (and a really nice lady as well). She and I fought on March 28th, also; that time, she beat me out for 1st place, but I outscored her in teams later in the day, so that made me feel better. : )


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great job and way to go...


----------



## Flea (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never done karate so I'm not exactly sure what to watch for in the video.  But ... great job anyway!  :ultracool


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 1, 2009)

It's always good to be able to put a face to the username and see each other in action. thanks for posting.


----------

